# Just So You Know Where You Stand ,You'll Know Who You Are



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

[video]http://www.cmt.com/videos/cmt-listen-up/cole-swindell/1035037/aint-worth-the-whiskey-cmt-listen-up.jhtml[/video]


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good tune


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Damn good tune!!


----------

